# LGB diagrams



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi All, I have used http://www.gartenbahn.at/g_spur/downloads/lgb.htm to get part LGB diagrams. Today it say, in German, to register. Can someone translate it in English? Can I register??
Thanks, alanrr


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get them from Champex Linden and the GartenBahn forum for free still.


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a disc from LGB with diagrams and #s. If you can't find the info give me the part# an I'll email you the info.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

I have tried for almost a lifetime to get this kind of information. Now it appears it is available only to those whose second (or first) language is German. Could someone please help get us from German to English? I would love to be able to modify LGB locos for RC; but, can't get them apart or after they are apart, back together.


Thanks, Roger Bush


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger et al- 

THe diagrams are in English and German, and mostly pix, little text other than ordering info. 

If you have trouble with a German website, just plug it into Google and it will give a "ROUGH" translation.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the GartenBahn page is in English also....


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

What is the URL for the English version of GartenBahn? Have not been able to find it.

Thanks, Roger Bush

(BTW, my family name 200-300 years ago was terBus) Should know some Dutch, shouldn't I?


----------



## g-guage-trains (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers. 
alanrr


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dutch while similar to German, has a lot different. After a day of being subjected to Dutch TV at a friend's house, I actually got to where I understood 70% of it. German is a bit better, use it more, however, some distant part of my family wrote one of the last German newspapers in the US....still got a D in college German tho.... 

Here is the GartenBahn database page in English, if not just select English as your language:

http://www.gbdb.info


----------



## catfordken (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.gbdb.info




hi when you get to site just click on the uk/usa flags ken


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

This link will translate the German ...


----------

